# Salary vs. Living expenses



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi All,

I just got a job offer in Sydney. I am migrating with my wife and 3 kids. The offer is 90,000 p.a. exclusive of Super. Can anyone tell me whats my take home pay? Also, how much Tax Return i can get back?

Lastly, does this figure "enough" for living with 3 kids in Sydney? I know this question depends on what sort of living we want, but just wanted to get a feel of what you guys think - and i'll take what the majority of people say


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Enrico,

Congrats in the job offer. 

You might want to check out the Australian Taxation Office homepage and probably can answer your own question in regards to take home pay: Australian Taxation Office Homepage

As for your question about if 90K is enough to live in Sydney. There is an article written asking "What is the typical Australian's income?" and have provided the link below. It is someone's opinion based on their research. If you have done some research about Sydney, you will find out that it is one of the most expensive cities in Australia and some say in the world as well. After you find out what your approximate take home pay, you can probably do some approximate costs that you will have for housing, food,etc. This will give you some sense if this salary is enough. 

Websites for Sydney's train and bus systems that can help you determine approximate costs for tickets. 
Welcome to CityRail
Welcome to Sydney Buses — Transport - State Transit

An excerpt from article found from : What is the typical Australian’s income? « We are all dead.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

Great! That is awesome JB!

Thanks


----------



## mamacubed (Jul 8, 2008)

enrico said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a job offer in Sydney. I am migrating with my wife and 3 kids. The offer is 90,000 p.a. exclusive of Super. Can anyone tell me whats my take home pay? Also, how much Tax Return i can get back?
> 
> Lastly, does this figure "enough" for living with 3 kids in Sydney? I know this question depends on what sort of living we want, but just wanted to get a feel of what you guys think - and i'll take what the majority of people say


Congratulations on your job!
Depending on what type of visa you are here on, there are a couple of costs you need to be aware of (we're on a 457) 
1) schooling costs in NSW. you may be required to pay for your kids to attend public schools. Per kid in NSW: $4500 per year up through year 10, then $5500 per year for years 11 and 12.
2) You might need private health insurance
3) Temporary residents aren't eligable for any spouse/children tax deductions.
4) Temporary residents may qualify for a medicare levy exemption which equates to a refund at tax time of any levy paid.

Again, all this may depend on what type of visa you'll be here on. Sydney is a beautiful city - but expensive.


----------



## DavidBoon (Jul 6, 2011)

There are a few more things to know before your question can be answered:
1. Which visa- PR or 457?
2. Will your wife be working?
If the answer to Q1 is 457 and second is No, you may be struggling sometimes depending upon your lifestyle.
Your net take home pay is 5700 per month. Rent 1800-2500 for 3 bed depending upon area. 400 per month per child for schooling if 457 visa.
Grocery and food bill 800-1200 per month. Car, petrol and insurance 300-400 per month. Utilities, medical insurance and other misc costs - 600-800 per month.
I know because I am in similar situation, the only relief I have is PR and bit of family assistance.
So net net, if on 457, think again.
Even if your wife works, most of her salary will go to child care unless children are big and can stay at home independently.
BTW child care is around 50 per day per child.
Hope you find numbers useful.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi DavidBoon,

Thank you for the detailed information. This will be helpful for anyone needing this information to decide if the salary is sufficient to live in the Sydney area at a certain level of lifestyle.

May I ask how you were able to come up with the net take home pay for the $90,000? I haven't researched enough to determine the tax rate. But if you have the web link, that will be great.

In addition, I've seen that there is superannuation offered in Australia. Some of the job postings I've seen advertise, the salary + superannuation. While other postings have no mention of superannuation. Even though there is no advertisement, are all employers obligated to provide every employee a superannuation at 9% by law? Or this is voluntary for employers? In the US, contribution to an employee's retirement fund is up to the worker. But there are companies that do match contribution at a certain percentage.


----------



## DavidBoon (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.ato.gov.au/businesses/content.aspx?doc=/content/33283.htm

The above can be used to calculate withholding tax and thus you can calculate net pay. 
Super inclusive or exclusive, mentioned on the offer letter. Normally it is 9% exclusive in Australia. 
Super is mandatory in Australia.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

DavidBoon said:


> There are a few more things to know before your question can be answered:
> 1. Which visa- PR or 457?
> 2. Will your wife be working?
> If the answer to Q1 is 457 and second is No, you may be struggling sometimes depending upon your lifestyle.
> ...


That is useful information. Thanks.

I am a PR, but ive just recently got them. Cmiiw, they need 2 years after granted, in order to get family assistance right?

May i ask how much im getting if wife's not working, and children of ages: 7, 3, 1


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

No you can get family assistance as soon as you get PR, you won't be able to get other benefits though. Payment is made from the day you apply although you might not get the money until the end of the year so apply as soon as you can.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

_shel said:


> No you can get family assistance as soon as you get PR, you won't be able to get other benefits though. Payment is made from the day you apply although you might not get the money until the end of the year so apply as soon as you can.


Can you pls tell me how to apply for them?

What other benefits i may get (now or later after 2 years)? How much are they?

Also, whats the requirement for me to get those benefits? I.e. what if im migration alone within the 1st year, and my wife and kids are joining later? We've ,ade our first entry though...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

This will tell you if you are likely to be eligible for payments based on your family income but you can only claim for family that are resident in Australia who have PR. They do want to see evidence of residence and if your children are not in Australia you wont be entitled to any family payments.
Online estimators

This is where you register Register for Online Services Everything is done online.

You cant get any other payments other than family ones for 104 weeks. After that you might get payments if you become unemployed. Other than that not much as there is a 10yr wait on disability and old age payments.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

enrico said:


> Can you pls tell me how to apply for them?
> 
> What other benefits i may get (now or later after 2 years)? How much are they?
> 
> Also, whats the requirement for me to get those benefits? I.e. what if im migration alone within the 1st year, and my wife and kids are joining later? We've ,ade our first entry though...


Btw i read on http://www.centrelink.gov.au/internet/internet.nsf/payments/ftb_b_residence.htm where it says we are eligible for family benefit if not residing in australia temporarily for 13 weeks. Does this mean i can get the allowance until 13 weeks if im outside australia?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

In some circumstance yes. That would mean if you are going on holiday, a temporary work assignment, visiting sick relatives etc. If you are leaving Australia with no intention to return soon as you would in the situations I have described, no you will not be entitled.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

_shel said:


> In some circumstance yes. That would mean if you are going on holiday, a temporary work assignment, visiting sick relatives etc. If you are leaving Australia with no intention to return soon as you would in the situations I have described, no you will not be entitled.


Thanks Shel...


----------



## tctassey (Feb 23, 2012)

enrico said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a job offer in Sydney. I am migrating with my wife and 3 kids. The offer is 90,000 p.a. exclusive of Super. Can anyone tell me whats my take home pay? Also, how much Tax Return i can get back?
> 
> Lastly, does this figure "enough" for living with 3 kids in Sydney? I know this question depends on what sort of living we want, but just wanted to get a feel of what you guys think - and i'll take what the majority of people say


Hi Enrico,

I have some of the same questions. I'm going to get an offer for employment for an AUS company to run their operation in Perth. My family of 5 will be joining me, only 2 are kids. I need to rent a 4+2 somewhere south of the Swan. I too have concerns about can I afford to come there to work? My salary will be around $110k, but will that be enough to live? The cost of moving my household effects will be around $6600 plus duties and fees. I don't need to live extravagantly, but a reasonable amount of comfort is preferable. Does anybody have any comments?


----------

